# Need Covers for 6' tank



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im in need of a cover or 3 for my 6' 135Gallon.

I have looked at screen covers from BRS, And like them, But is their a better option For a Old/New FW tank guy.

Any help would be great.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

What do you want the lid to do? If it is just to keep the fish in, egg crate works great, can be custom fit and would cost maybe $20.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

is there braces or do the covers have to be the full 6 feet? if braces, probably 3 sections, if you need to cut down evaporation, acrylic or glass. Glass won't be good for 6 feet long though, tried it before with a 4 foot tank, didn't last long.

If it's just to keep fish in, egg crate won't block too much light and cheap.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Egg crate it is.
6' perfecto tank.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

You can do wonders with BRS mesh and window screen parts from home depot.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I like that idea to, will have to remember that one


----------

